# Diamondback Sync'R 24



## SAAZ (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I have been looking for a decent 24 inch bike for my 9 year old daughter and I have run across the usual suspects. It drives me nuts that most kids bikes, even pretty expensive brands, come with 7 speed freewheel hubs and boat anchor components. She has an older Jamis X.20 (not a bad little bike) now and it is still around 30 pounds even after upgrading bars, stem, and seatpost.

After much searching I ran across this Diamondback. I know nothing about it but the spec lists looks pretty good. Love the 1 x 9 drivetrain and hydro brakes. And Rocket Ron tires!

Anyone know anything about this bike?

Diamondback Bicycles - Sync'r 24

Frame Material:	6061-series aluminum
Suspension:	front
Fork:	SR Suntour XCR
Front Travel:	75 mm
Shifters:	SRAM 9-speed
Front Derailleur:	n/a
Rear Derailleur:	SRAM X5
Crankset:	32 t Gravity Step-Up
Crank Arm Length:	165 mm
Bottom Bracket:	Sealed ISIS
ISCG Tabs:	none
Pedals:	resin platform
Cassette:	11 t 34 t SRAM PG-550 9-speed
Chain:	KMC Z99
Brake Set:	Tektro Auriga Hydraulic
Rotors:	160 mm Tektro
Handlebar:	DB Pro
Handlebar Width:	720 mm
Grips:	DB4L 135mm Kraton
Stem:	DB Fifty
Stem Length:	50 mm
Saddle:	DB Sync'R Jr.
Seatpost:	alloy micro-adjustable, 27.2mm
Wheelset:	DB XC260 24"
Tires:	Schwalbe Rocket Ron
Tire Size:	24 in x 2.1 in

Actual Weight:	Black, 24in: 12,090g


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

it is a new model from DB for this year, so not much rider input to go on.


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

Just curious where did you get that weight from? Looks like a great bike.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Even with RR tires, it still weighs 26.6 pounds, pretty heavy bike for the price, probably due in part to the suntour fork which are notoriously heavy.

165mm cranks are about 10mm too long for intended rider size. 

This may be one of DB's better models but I have seen some hideously bad DB kids bikes an par with wal-mart grade junk . I would not presume that the DB company of today actually knows how (or cares enough) to make a decent bike.


----------



## SAAZ (Dec 29, 2009)

The weight came off of the Competitive Cyclist site. I just pasted in the specs off of that site.

GrayJay--I agree. DB bikes are generally garbage, especially the kid's bikes. That is the main reason that I haven't pulled the trigger. And yep the cranks would need to be swapped out and who knows what else. Too steep for $800.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

I seriously considered this bike for my son, however have passed. She is a good looking bike, but appears more for DH only type of application. Very long chainstay length as well (417mm). My guess is this bike weighs more than the 27 pounds CC posted, as I found on another site it was closer to 29. In addition, the gearing would have to be changed for any real climbs. 

If you join imba you will get a pro-deal for $480 via promotive.com. Now you've got me looking at this bike again, with the following upgrades:

Upgrade fork to RST First
Replace to 30t chainring
11x36 9 speed cassette
Ghetto Tubeless

Maybe then he'd be able to climb real stuff.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

GrayJay said:


> Even with RR tires, it still weighs 26.6 pounds, pretty heavy bike for the price, probably due in part to the suntour fork which are notoriously heavy.


2000g V 1600g for the rst first air

bike also has a 32t x 34 as the lowest gear which isn't great particularly with a 165mm crank


----------



## webexpert (Dec 3, 2008)

My son totally loves it! I truly enjoy hitting the trails with my 8 year old. We normally climb on cloud forest dirt roads anything from 600-1000 feet over 3 miles and then use the natural trail to descend. My son used to ride a Trek MT220, which was a good bike for him until he wanted to go faster and harder down the trail.

Ups:
Price under $520 @ Promotive thru IMBA membership, 75mm Bar, Hydraulic brakes, Sram and FSA components, cassette not freewheel, 1x9 drivetrain and great gear ratio for the terrain we ride on.

Downs:
DiamondBack is not my favorite brand name but so far it has exceeded my expectations and my son loves it. It's a bit heavy, yeah, but what can you expect for a lower end bike? Handlebar too long, I cut 40mm on each end to make it a 640mm.

Non relevant:
It came with Kenda Kinetics which I like better than the ones listed on the website. I changed the grips to locking grips already.

The bike weighs 28 pounds on my home scale. The Trek MT220 was 27 pounds on that same scale. Not the lightest bike I'm sure but not the highest priced either.


----------



## DeLeRu (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks, Webexpert, for the DB Sync'r 24 details. (Also on Amazon for $560, not $800, and we'd pay LBS to assemble ($70) or may try it ourselves). 
We noticed the Giant XtC Jr 24 Disc for $400 (Shimano Tourney), which we'd order locally. 
What do you (all) think about the DB Sync'r 24 v. the Giant XtC Jr, both with disc brakes? Is is worth the extra $150+ for disc brakes on an enthusiastic kid's bike? Would you steer away from grip shift (which is on this kid's 20-inch bike)? Thanks!


----------



## bikeb (Jul 24, 2015)

If you have the money I would take Sync'r 24. it has a better fork (Sync'r 24 75mmTravel, XtC Jr 50mm travel) better brake (Sync'r 24 Hydrolic Disc, XtC Jr Mechanical disc) and better tires Schwalbe Rocket Ron, probably one of the best 24 inches mtb tire.

If you absolutely want a giant you'd be better go with XtC SL Jr.

Yes, i would steer away from grip shift.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

I purchased the Trek Superfly 24 with hydraulic brakes for my son. His buddy has the DiamondBack Sync'r 24, and I was a bit envious. The DB has more of an all-mtn look and geo to it.


----------



## webexpert (Dec 3, 2008)

...adding to what bikeb said, the 1x9 drivetrain is great. The bike has has all the gears my little one needs without the front 3 chainring hassle.


----------



## bikeb (Jul 24, 2015)

By the way, Only 4 left in stock on amazon.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

DeLeRu said:


> Thanks, Webexpert, for the DB Sync'r 24 details. (Also on Amazon for $560, not $800, and we'd pay LBS to assemble ($70) or may try it ourselves).
> We noticed the Giant XtC Jr 24 Disc for $400 (Shimano Tourney), which we'd order locally.
> What do you (all) think about the DB Sync'r 24 v. the Giant XtC Jr, both with disc brakes? Is is worth the extra $150+ for disc brakes on an enthusiastic kid's bike? Would you steer away from grip shift (which is on this kid's 20-inch bike)? Thanks!


I was looking for something like the Gian XtC jr (actually, the enchant) and adding a RST F1RST 24" air fork... 7 speed kind of kills it. I have a bunch of 9 speed stuff that I would want to swap over for a 1x9. Too bad the DB doesn't have a more girl friendly paint job.


----------



## bikeb (Jul 24, 2015)

FireLikeIYA, My 6 year old daughter does not want pink bike, she says it is a color for baby girl.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

bikeb said:


> FireLikeIYA, My 6 year old daughter does not want pink bike, she says it is a color for baby girl.


I've taken my daughter to a few bike shops now and picking the right color is her main concern. She's just getting into mountain biking so I want to make sure I meet her color choice prerequisite as to not discourage her. Otherwise, that DB definitely meets all the right requirements. My daughter is 9 going on 10. I thought about just trying to put her on a 26" bike. I saw this at the shop the other day and while it is big, she does fit on it. It has the shortest reach that I have found so far for a 26".


----------



## bikeb (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow, Tempt 4 has beautiful very vibrant colors, but it have 27.5 inch wheels.

There are almost no new bike with 26 inch wheels. Perhaps it would be easier to find a used bike with xsmall frame. Something like that


----------



## bikeb (Jul 24, 2015)

FireLikeIYA, Another option is a Devinci's CHUCK S WF bike with 26-inch wheels designed for children. it is available with a frame size xxs and xs.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

bikeb said:


> FireLikeIYA, Another option is a Devinci's CHUCK S WF bike with 26-inch wheels designed for children. it is available with a frame size xxs and xs.


Thanks for the help bikeb. The Giant I looked at might have been last years model. I assumed it was a 26" bike because she fit on it. It has a fairly low TT. The Devinci is a nice find but it is still a 7 speed bike (and weighs 30lbs!). That DB bike is looking like the best bet the more I look around.


----------



## DeLeRu (Aug 17, 2015)

We're 'steering away' from grip shift. That drops the Giant XtC Jr Disc and the Trek Superfly 24. Our kid's 8.5 yrs old, so this bike will be in use for three+ years. 
For a 24" wheel bike with disc brakes and trigger shift, we're considering:
- DB Sync'r 24. $560 Amazon OR may use IMBA/Promotive discount. Plus $ to cajole/pay to assemble+ (trim handlebars?), since we're not confident to assemble.
- Giant XtC SL Jr. $650 MSRP. FYI: LBS weighed XtC 24 (not disc) at 28.5 lbs w kickstand & tags. 
- Specialized Hotrock 24 XC Disc 11.5" frame. $660 MSRP, at trusty LBS may be $500 if we trade/sell our 1 yr old Hotrock 20. Does Specialized have 'sales'? 
- Marin Bayview Trail Disc. $659 MSRP (2014 24" disc was $499). Reportedly 27.5 lbs, Alivio. Nicer components? New color not his fave. 
- Some lucky, uncommonly good, upgradable bike we find on Craigslist or at an event. 
We're admiring the Ghost Powerkid 24 Disc and Devinci Ewok XP Disc specs, but those bikes may not come to the US (for a while/ever); we haven't found a Scott Scale 24 Disc. 
We likely won't be 'swapping' components since I don't know how to do that (yet!), so stock weight and durability emerge as key factors for our purchase. 
Thanks for your comments! Informative thread for us newbies.


----------



## bikeb (Jul 24, 2015)

I think the Marin Bayview Trail Disc have the Suntour XCR-Coil LO not the air. it would be best to check with your local dealer or whit Marin.

The specialized Hotrock 24 XC Disc, the Giant XtC SL Jr have the XCR-Air LO.


----------



## DeLeRu (Aug 17, 2015)

bikeb, You're right! Those Specialized and Giant bikes in the $650 range have the air suspension fork. Nifty! 
We're ordering the Specialized XC 24 Disc. If we had more dollar$, we'd splurge on the Camber Grom (with the option to use 26" wheels).


----------



## AKHappy (Aug 28, 2015)

The Sync'r 24 is really starting to grow on me.

I may have to get one for a 7yo Alaskan girl to review.


----------



## AKHappy (Aug 28, 2015)

According to the gallery pics, the Sync'r has a XCR Air LO Fork 

The specs don't mention "air" or "lockout" but it's plain as day in the photo....I hope the was a typo in the specs rather than a "bait and switch" tactic


----------



## webexpert (Dec 3, 2008)

It does have lockout but I can assure you it's not air :-(


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Greetings (long time reader, first time poster)!

Just got a bike the other day for my 7 year old from Amazon. I was expecting the bike to arrive with the specs as listed on the Diamonback website but, to my surprise, the specs are actually well above what I was expecting. Major upgrades: 
- 10 speed cassette (11-36T; I suspect SRAM PG1030 but was not able to immediately confirm); 
- SRAM X7 Type 2 (!) rear derailleur; 
- SRAM X5 shifter; 
- Kenda Kinetics 24x2.35 tires. 

It's almost as if they got some of the components from the newly introduced full suspension Splinter 24 (except the tires that are showing on the another 2016 bike; Line 24). 

Somehow surprisingly, one this missing from the component list as posted on the website was a plastic chain guide over the front chainring. I am not concerned with that one all that much.

Kudos to Amazon for prompt shipping and responsiveness in addressing one of the issues (front rotor (180mm) was warped straight out of the box). I asked for a partial refund (for a comparative rotor) and they promptly agreed. I actually managed to get it straight with some careful bending but ordered a new one just in case. A kickstand is also on order and will be installed tonight. 

I will weigh the bike and post the pics, if anyone is interested. First test ride expected today, with the actual trail riding this weekend (weather permitting). Naturally, the kid is super excited, moving over from the 20 inch, 7 speed Burnout (from Performance Bike).


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

*Few Pics of the Bike*








SRAM X7 Type2








SRAM 10 speed cassette (11-36)








Gravity Step Up, 165mm, w/ 32T Single Narrow Wide Ring








Top Tube Artwork








Kenda Kinetics, 24x2.35"








Chainstays








180mm Front "generic no name' Rotor (replacing warped Tektro)








160mm Rear Tektro Rotor








Topcabin Adjustable Kickstand installed








720mm Wide Handlebar plus headlight installed

That handlebar is crazy wide: I just realized my 29er (2013 Diamondback Overdrive) has a handlebar with a width of ... 670mm! A swap may be in order although right now the kid does not even want to hear about it. Are there any negatives of him running such a wide handlebar?

Link to a short video I shot: 





Quick question about the chain length. As you can see, on the highest gear, the cage is almost parallel to the chainstays...








... while on the lowest gear, the cage is almost at 90 degrees:








In both positions, the derailleur performs well, there is no rubbing, etc. But should I be concerned with the position of the cage on the highest gear? Should the chain be shortened?


----------



## AKHappy (Aug 28, 2015)

If you want 670mm bars, just cut an inch off of each side.


----------



## gildedsplinters (Apr 8, 2016)

I am super interested in this bike and was watching them on Amazon, where they just jumped from $497 to $749! I am not currently an IMBA member anymore (been off the bike for a while) and am considering rejoining. Does anyone know if they still have the deals on the kids diamondbacks? Either the sync'r or the newer Line?

Side note, any reviews on the Line 24?


----------



## blubayou (Dec 31, 2015)

I've been eyeballing the Line and Sync'r, initially thinking the Sync'r was the one. If I could get the above spec for under $500 rather than $750, that'd be great. If not, the Line for ~$250 less gives room for components upgrades. I believe they are the same frame/geo


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

gildedsplinters said:


> I am super interested in this bike and was watching them on Amazon, where they just jumped from $497 to $749! I am not currently an IMBA member anymore (been off the bike for a while) and am considering rejoining. Does anyone know if they still have the deals on the kids diamondbacks? Either the sync'r or the newer Line?


Both Sync'r and Line are showing on the corporate DB website but - at least in my case, Sync'r is out of stock. My prices reflect 40% corporate perk discount.


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

*Back in stock at Amazon. Selling for $529. Free Prime shipping.*



Szy_szka said:


> Both Sync'r and Line are showing on the corporate DB website but - at least in my case, Sync'r is out of stock. My prices reflect 40% corporate perk discount.


Just ordered one for a friend's son. I saw it about a month ago on Amazon for $499. Was tempted then to buy it for my son before our Moab trip. Then a friend needed a good bike for mountain bike camp - and the bike was sold out.

I'll write a review after I build it up and see the actual specs. I'm curious, Szy_szka, did the bike you receive have an air or coil spring fork?

The conversation in this thread thus far has kinda cracked me up. Most people today are riding 28-30 lb. full suspension rigs, yet people complain about the claimed 26.6 lb. weight of this bike - at this price? (Sure, it's probably actually well over 27 lbs.) I can appreciate the fact that a 27 lb. bike to a 75 lb. kid is a much bigger deal than that weight being ridden by a 165 lb. adult. But there's also the physical reality of bicycle materials and production. Making a bike proportionally "light enough" for a small rider means something like a sub 10 lb. bike. Sorry, that's just completely unrealistic in the juvenile market.

The Sync'r is a very well spec'd kids bike for a great price! Sure, it could be better and lighter. But trust me, specing a kids bike to come in over $1,000 MSRP means you won't be selling very many bikes! The market simply cannot support justifying a production run (at numbers high enough to get decent OEM pricing) of kids bikes at or above $1,000.

Sure, you WISH the bike could be as light as your $7,000 fullie, but kids bikes anywhere near this pricing just won't sell. Sure, boutique market, but that doesn't allow for sensible production runs.

Anyway, not to get too negative here. I'm just glad to see there are indeed off-road worthy bikes out there for 8-11 year olds. I sure wish I could have had something like this bike when I was that age!!!


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

TandemBear said:


> I'll write a review after I build it up and see the actual specs. I'm curious, Szy_szka, did the bike you receive have an air or coil spring fork?


It's a coil fork, for sure.

Very good points you have made in your comments! Looking forward to your review after you have the bike!


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

TandemBear said:


> The conversation in this thread thus far has kinda cracked me up. Most people today are riding 28-30 lb. full suspension rigs, yet people complain about the claimed 26.6 lb. weight of this bike - at this price? (Sure, it's probably actually well over 27 lbs.) I can appreciate the fact that a 27 lb. bike to a 75 lb. kid is a much bigger deal than that weight being ridden by a 165 lb. adult. But there's also the physical reality of bicycle materials and production. Making a bike proportionally "light enough" for a small rider means something like a sub 10 lb. bike. Sorry, that's just completely unrealistic in the juvenile market.
> 
> The Sync'r is a very well spec'd kids bike for a great price! Sure, it could be better and lighter.


I think the problem most people have (myself included) is this bike weighs over 27 pounds as a 1x10 with a 32 tooth chainring and a 11-36 cassette. No 60-75 pound kid is going to climb and remotely significant hill with this gearing setup. If you want to modify it, you are dropping more cash to make the wheels, bars, stem, cranks, etc. lighter, negating the initial savings.

Our Cannonade race 24 was 26 pounds and $550 as I recall with an air fork, but that has its own set of issues.


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

GSJ1973 said:


> Our Cannonade race 24 was 26 pounds and $550 as I recall with an air fork, but that has its own set of issues.


Don't want to start the 'spec war' but they current version of the Cannonade race 24 (see here: http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bi...parentid=4e4b2b17-054b-4838-9c38-3059712f9f20) looks absolutely ridiculous when compared to the Sync'r 24. V-brakes, 7-speed freewheel with 14-28, SunTour XCT-JR fork with 40mm travel, etc... Maybe you were able to get an older bike with better specs but what's currently offered, I say there is no comparison. Sync'r 24 wins, hands down.


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

Szy_szka said:


> Don't want to start the 'spec war' but they current version of the Cannonade race 24 (see here: http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bi...parentid=4e4b2b17-054b-4838-9c38-3059712f9f20) looks absolutely ridiculous when compared to the Sync'r 24. V-brakes, 7-speed freewheel with 14-28, SunTour XCT-JR fork with 40mm travel, etc... Maybe you were able to get an older bike with better specs but what's currently offered, I say there is no comparison. Sync'r 24 wins, hands down.


Yes, this issue has dogged Cannondale for decades. Lower cost build kit to offset much higher frame costs. Anytime someone compared C-dale with another bike at the same price point, the C-dale component package kinda sucked (The M300 & M400 in the 90's was the perfect example). Another way to look at Cannondale was that you were getting a "pseudo-boutique" frame with a given component package. This drove the price up, but not up to the custom level.

But I figured with their production moving abroad, they'd have bridged the gap. Doesn't look like it with the few models I've happened to come across recently.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Szy_szka said:


> Don't want to start the 'spec war' but they current version of the Cannonade race 24 (see here: http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bi...parentid=4e4b2b17-054b-4838-9c38-3059712f9f20) looks absolutely ridiculous when compared to the Sync'r 24. V-brakes, 7-speed freewheel with 14-28, SunTour XCT-JR fork with 40mm travel, etc... Maybe you were able to get an older bike with better specs but what's currently offered, I say there is no comparison. Sync'r 24 wins, hands down.


Your link is not to the Race....but the Trail

http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bi...entid=8ac3df8f-97d2-4c2c-97b9-2ecde79b600cRST FIRST 24

*
Alloy, 1-1/8" steerer, air-sprung, 60mm travel w/lockout*

The only real issue is the use of a freewheel vs cassette unless you want disc brakes then its not an issue since you will need to change the wheels anyway.

Everything else is disposable anyway so it doesn't really matter what is on the bike when it arrives.

With disc brakes and 60mm air fork this comes in just over 20lbs....


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

TandemBear said:


> Yes, this issue has dogged Cannondale for decades. Lower cost build kit to offset much higher frame costs. Anytime someone compared C-dale with another bike at the same price point, the C-dale component package kinda sucked (The M300 & M400 in the 90's was the perfect example). Another way to look at Cannondale was that you were getting a "pseudo-boutique" frame with a given component package. This drove the price up, but not up to the custom level.


I'm no Cannondale fan ... (I ride a Giant) but I have to say 2 out of the 3 relevant components are both excellent (Frame and Fork) which is what you are paying for.

The wheels *would be fine* were it not for the omission of a disk hub and the freewheel.

The rest is trash but I don't think anyone would seriously want to keep falling off the bottom of the range components anyway.

If you really don't care about components then presumably WalMart bikes would be fine anyway.... and if you're replacing components then better you didn't pay too much. In any case you need to replace the cranks to a suitable length whichever 24er you buy.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

GSJ1973 said:


> I think the problem most people have (myself included) is this bike weighs over 27 pounds as a 1x10 with a 32 tooth chainring and a 11-36 cassette. No 60-75 pound kid is going to climb and remotely significant hill with this gearing setup. If you want to modify it, you are dropping more cash to make the wheels, bars, stem, cranks, etc. lighter, negating the initial savings.
> 
> Our Cannonade race 24 was 26 pounds and $550 as I recall with an air fork, but that has its own set of issues.


I'll let you know when my kid has put on another 10-15lbs... given he's under 50lbs now.

He is however climbing anything most adults could ride up on a 9 1/2 lb 1x10 with a 30T front and 40T rear. We just swapped the 30T front for a 32T oval ... so we'll see if that is better or not.

I didn't stop to take photo's on the way up this run ... I was too busy gasping for breath... (over 1000' of climb) but here he is going down it.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Szy_szka said:


> Don't want to start the 'spec war' but they current version of the Cannonade race 24 (see here: http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Bi...parentid=4e4b2b17-054b-4838-9c38-3059712f9f20) looks absolutely ridiculous when compared to the Sync'r 24. V-brakes, 7-speed freewheel with 14-28, SunTour XCT-JR fork with 40mm travel, etc... Maybe you were able to get an older bike with better specs but what's currently offered, I say there is no comparison. Sync'r 24 wins, hands down.


Yeah the spec keeps getting worse. I've got an older version with RST F!rst air fork, disk brakes, but still has the freewheel. That's why I said it's got it own issues, complete with really really long chainstays. But we just paid $250 barely used so we were able to justify the upgrades a bit more this way.

But I guess more my point was the weight of the stock bike at 27.2 pounds as a 1x out of the box and the 32x 11-36 cassette and stock gearign. If you ride hills for any distance there will be pushing at that weight and gearing.


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

*Post- build remarks.*



TandemBear said:


> Just ordered one for a friend's son. I saw it about a month ago on Amazon for $499. Was tempted then to buy it for my son before our Moab trip. Then a friend needed a good bike for mountain bike camp - and the bike was sold out.
> 
> I'll write a review after I build it up and see the actual specs. I'm curious, Szy_szka, did the bike you receive have an air or coil spring fork?
> .....snip....
> .


OK folks, I built up the bike this week. I must say I'm impressed with the bike, the specs and the comprehensive packaging done by DiamondBack. Bike had NO damage whatsoever, even though the box showed signs of being dropped on its corner end (cardboard had been crushed in, but nothing major).

Anyway, as I pulled the bike out of the box, I was impressed with the amount of careful packaging they did at the factory. Lots of protective coverings, plastic plates, bubble wrap, cardboard and zip ties.

I'll add that I spent 20 years in the bike industry, so I'm VERY familiar with bicycle packaging. Very happy to see how well packaged it was. And even happier to find no damage whatsoever. I expected a disc rotor to be a tiny bit out of whack, but nope, perfectly true.

I also like how they included two bike owners manuals, shock & SRAM manuals as well as a few tools to aid assembly. Sure, they're NOTHING like what you actually need, but at least it's an attempt.

Specs were as expected with one exception: No folding tires. No big deal. My main concern was the hydraulic brake spec and was happy to see the them on the bike. I didn't really pay attention to the pedals, simply assuming they were the usual plastic crap found on so many bikes, if not all kids' bikes. Nope, these are alloy platforms with grippies (not TOO sharp) that will perform just fine. I also liked the quality silver SRAM chain with PowerLink. Nice.

Fork was indeed a coil spring model. Sure, it would have been nice to have an air fork, but you can't have everything!

So I must say that I'm always amused to see that these bikes are sold with the implication that they're "fully assembled" save for a few things to install. This is not the case. And even though they do a much better job at the factory ATTEMPTING final assembly, it's still nowhere near done.

If you aren't an experienced mechanic and are considering ordering a bike online, be prepared to take it to a shop and pay for professional assembly. If you don't, you'll risk voiding any warranty the bike may have been sold with. But more importantly, you'll have a bike that will most certainly have problems on the first ride(s).

Here are a few issues I encountered:
Rear brake rotor - not tightened. It was installed, but not torqued to spec. This would have been a major issue on the first few rides. Could have resulted in brake failure and/or hub damage or failure. Surely it would have amounted to a future headache warranty claim.

Both rear wheel quick release springs were on one side of the QR. No big deal for me, but for the average consumer, I'm sure this would have bee problematic. Getting the rear axle properly into the dropouts would have been difficult and may have caused future problems.

Rear derailleur housing was too long and routed around the right side of the head tube. DB ran guides along both sides of the top tube underside. Even though this is to be expected, they should have thought about it a bit more. Having the housing exit the right shifter and then have to take a hard bend around the near side of the head tube is simply stupid. I re-routed it around the left side to share the first rear brake housing guide and then had the housing traverse over to the intended cable guides on the right side. The result is better shifting and eliminates cable housing rubbing paint off the frame.

And in general, most of the bolt threads were dry. Average consumer doesn't know to grease almost all threads, nor to grease the seat tube.

The wheels were pretty straight - well, "straight enough" for disc brakes. I took the time to radially and then laterally true them so they roll nice and true - as intended.

This - plus a lot more I did - is stuff you get when you pay for professional assembly.

And yes, the handlebar is WAY too wide! It's 20 cm wider than my bars, which are admittedly old-school flat handlebars. But come on, TWENTY CM wider? That's crazy for an ADULT bike, much less a kid's model!

And the gearing? Well, we'll see how it goes. The reality is that a lot of kids will be pushing bikes up steep terrain, regardless of if they have proper gearing and/or a lighter bike. Sure, some may ride it all, but this is probably only a minority of kids out there. And for those who do ride it all? HTFU, man! And just think how psyched they'll be to grow into an adult bike and enjoy the benefits of lower and/or wider gearing and a lighter bike! (Hey, they gotta have something to look forward to!)

That said, once we get this bike out onto the trails, I'll see how the gearing works out. Heck, changing ONE chainring with four measly bolts isn't a big deal AT ALL!

I hope this helps.

PS I see the bike's back on Amazon for $529.99 (from $750).


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Just an idea to improve the climbing ability of the bike: for about $60 one can upgrade the read cassette to SunRace 11-40T or 11-42T. Just did it on my newly purchased DB Mission 1 (see my post in the "Drivetrain - shifters, derailleurs, cranks" sub-forum) and so far it works great. The specs on my Mission 1 as far as the rear drivetrain are identical to those on the Sync'r so I would imagine the swap would be just as easy. If we decide to go ahead with an upgrade, I'll update this posts with pics and results.


----------



## Michael Collins (Apr 16, 2015)

So, looking at amazon, there is the current model for $529 but then it says "click here to see newer model". 
When you do, it says out of stock, but in the specs. it shows it has a 1x11? could this be a newer model? looks the same. 

Also, what is the silver cap at the bottom of the front fork for? the picture makes it look like an Air fork. I know its not, but am curious as to what that is for?


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Michael Collins said:


> So, looking at amazon, there is the current model for $529 but then it says "click here to see newer model".
> When you do, it says out of stock, but in the specs. it shows it has a 1x11? could this be a newer model? looks the same.
> 
> Also, what is the silver cap at the bottom of the front fork for? the picture makes it look like an Air fork. I know its not, but am curious as to what that is for?


Interesting! But, based on personal experience, one needs to be extra careful with the specs listed by DB. That goes for both its own website and even more so on the 3rd party sellers.

The silver cap you're asking about is just a hex key bolt used to service the lowers (see the video here, at about 3:10 mark: 



).


----------



## aaronrryan (Jan 16, 2012)

Just ordered the new 2017 Sync'r 24 from their website for $399 when they had a 50% off sale.

https://www.diamondback.com/kids-bikes/mountain/sync-r-24

2017 version has NX 1x11 groupset!!! Just the NX groupset is worth $300!

I will post pictures if anyone is interested, when it arrives.

I have a 9 yr old son who is excited to upgrade from his Specialized Hotrock 20!


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

aaronrryan said:


> Just ordered the new 2017 Sync'r 24 from their website for $399 when they had a 50% off sale.
> 
> https://www.diamondback.com/kids-bikes/mountain/sync-r-24
> 
> ...


Congrats! I remember our Sync'r 24 purchase as it it were yesterday! Cannot believe it was almost 2 years ago when I posted my first review above. My son is also 9 but he is big for his age and therefore he was on the Sync'r at age 7. Do post your first impressions and pictures, of course. I am interested to see how the bike changes over those 2 years.


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

Personally I like the Orbea MX 24 Trail


----------



## aaronrryan (Jan 16, 2012)

*2017 Diamondback Sync'r 24 w/ NX 1x11*

2017 Diamondback Sync'r 24 w/ NX 1x11 bike arrived today. 
Here are the pics as promised.
I switched out the handlebar to a carbon bar (from 320g to 126g)
otherwise all stock:




















































Weighed in at 26lbs 15oz w/o pedals.








And here's a size comparison to the Specialized Hotrock 20.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

*Standover height*

can you measure the standover height?


----------



## aaronrryan (Jan 16, 2012)

Standover height is 23.5" at least at the base of the seat post, or 24.5" in front of seat.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

That looks closer to 26"+ (possibly closer to 27") in terms of actual stand over.. 

However although this comes up regularly I don't see any point in worrying about actual stand over 2 feet on the ground for trail riding... it's a really bad habit to let kids develop and they will develop it because it feels natural.... but in every situation where you NEED to put a foot down it's the worst possible thing to put both down. 

They are better off with one foot down and falling off sideways than both feet down and being unable to stop the bike going down a steep slope but unable to get off the bike because there is nothing to push against and they are keeping the bike upright. It's even harder then to teach/shout at them them to just fall... because it feels even more unnatural... 

Even a moderate slope or uneven trail very soon makes having even a couple of inches clear into nothing...


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

aaronrryan said:


> 2017 Diamondback Sync'r 24 w/ NX 1x11 bike arrived today.
> Here are the pics as promised.
> I switched out the handlebar to a carbon bar (from 320g to 126g)
> otherwise all stock:
> ...


I am looking to get the Sync'R for my son this Xmas. Can't beat the Corp discount on this.

So is the fork on the 2017 an Air fork?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

H3NDRIX951 said:


> I am looking to get the Sync'R for my son this Xmas. Can't beat the Corp discount on this.
> 
> So is the fork on the 2017 an Air fork?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost certainly not an air fork. Looks like the same exact fork as on my 2016 (SR Suntour XCR 24").


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

H3NDRIX951 said:


> I am looking to get the Sync'R for my son this Xmas. Can't beat the Corp discount on this.
> 
> So is the fork on the 2017 an Air fork?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Not an air fork.


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

AGarcia said:


> No. Not an air fork.


Ok, I was just checking. On the website it shows it as an air fork in the pictures, but in the specs it doesn't list it as an air fork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

H3NDRIX951 said:


> Ok, I was just checking. On the website it shows it as an air fork in the pictures, but in the specs it doesn't list it as an air fork.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suntour offers an upgrade program though. You could swap the fork for $149.00


----------



## CORTH (May 13, 2015)

Here is a Sync'r 24 that I recently tuned up for my son. It is a 2017 model that is upgraded with ODI Elite lock on grips, Thomson Elite 31.8 mm seat post collar, Cane Creek 40 series ZS44/30 bottom headset (crown race is included), Cane Creek 40 series IS headset short top 1-1/8" threadless 41mm, and Suntour XCR Air LO 24 fork. I plan on installing Spank Spoon 90 pedals when they become available again (currently out of stock). The stock pedals look good, but they spin poorly. Suntour discounted the air fork by $50 as part of their upgrade program. In somewhat of a disappointment, the air fork is only 110 gm lighter than the stock coil spring fork. I shortened all the hoses and cables because they were too long as supplied. I shortened the handlebars quite a bit also. The Crane Creek headset is MUCH nicer than the FSA headset that came stock. While the wheels were not too bad, my LBS trued up the wheels to a better spec. One of the pistons in the front brake caliper was frozen and needed TLC to get it moving. I got a great price on the basic bike, so making the upgrades didn't torpedo the budget. I've thought about replacing the Tektro brakes with some SRAM Guide take-offs, but haven't committed to that upgrade yet. This bike is becoming a serious little hard tail!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice bike, good Dad work there. What did it end up weighing?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

I was all set to get a Syncr for my daughter until Diamondback told me it comes with 165mm cranks. That’s huge for a little kid. Even with the corp discount, after upgrading the fork to air and changing out the forks for something kid sized, it’s looking like less of a bargain. Probably getting an Orbea MX 24.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

martinizer said:


> I was all set to get a Syncr for my daughter until Diamondback told me it comes with 165mm cranks. That's huge for a little kid. Even with the corp discount, after upgrading the fork to air and changing out the forks for something kid sized, it's looking like less of a bargain. Probably getting an Orbea MX 24.


What size cranks did you need? You can get Redline Microline cranks really cheap (like $35-$60) though they are 5 bolt limiting ring sizes. Back when my son was on a 20in Speccy, I spent 35 bucks for a set of 130mm redlines off amazon. I've also got a set of these (Thorn 150mm RF w S/W ring) collecting dust as my son is onto 26in now. With that said, the NX cranks that it comes with are fine crank, keep them for when your kids grows. Those NX cranks sell for 100 new. Regarding the fork... can't have everything for the little money involved I suppose? The rest of the bike is pretty decent.


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, just noticed that Sync'r 24 is no longer listed on the DB website! Are the discontinuing it for the 2018? Or are we in the transition period where the 2018 is not yet available and all 2017 are gone. Sad to see it gone (if this is the case).


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

I contacted DB and was told they are all out of stock but will be available again in March


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad I bought my sons in early NOV for Christmas. just put it together this morning. Nice looking bike and Diamondback couldn't have made it easier to put it together...even included a pedal wrench.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

Any difference in performance between the 2 forks?


----------



## HOSSinNH (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the all the info in this thread.

Does anyone know which bottom bracket the newer version (sram NX 165mm cranks) of the bike is shipping with?

I've got the older bike (with step up crankset and isis bracket) and I'm starting to look into what is compatible.

Thanks!


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

Has anyone successfully set up the stock tires and rims tubeless?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

zuuds said:


> Has anyone successfully set up the stock tires and rims tubeless?


Technically it is not compatible, especially the stock tires. Swap to decent tlr treads and it should be good.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

HOSSinNH said:


> Thanks for the all the info in this thread.
> 
> Does anyone know which bottom bracket the newer version (sram NX 165mm cranks) of the bike is shipping with?
> 
> ...


I just got the current model with the 165mm NX cranks. It is not an external bottom bracket. I have not pulled the crank arms off, but I assume the interface is square taper.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

zuuds said:


> I just got the current model with the 165mm NX cranks. It is not an external bottom bracket. I have not pulled the crank arms off, but I assume the interface is square taper.


NX is not made in square taper. Its most likely GXP.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

If anyone is interested, the current sale price/corporate discount + activejunky cashback brings the price down to about 475 so I ordered it for my kids. My 11 yo should get about a year on it then it can go to my 9 yo. Not the lightest bike and supplying the 165 version of the cranks instead of the 155 is downright silly, but nothing comes close to it for that price.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Quick update after getting this bike and my son using it:

For $475 I think this bike exceeds what you can get elsewhere, but at around $600 and up its not so clear.

Positives:
Frame is nicely done in terms of geometry, hydroformed tubes, and clean welds. Good stand over clearance.
Good brakes and 11 spd drive-train with 30t chainring. Handlebars are too wide but include markings to help cut down. Grippy tires, wheels are true. Coil fork is not too stiff to be totally useless. Proper kids size saddle.

Negatives:
Junky loose bearing pedals. Bottom bracket is not external cup GXP as per specs. Probably power spline and will accumulate dirt and mud. Cranks should be 155 instead of 165. Wheels and tires are heavy. to my mind the biggest issue with the coil fork is lack of rebound damping - return rate will be too high for many.

I weighed the bike at 27.6 lbs without pedals.

Note, taking into account the crown to axle on the stock 24" fork, It looks like you could upgrade with an easier to find 26" air fork without problem.

Bottom line is that given my budget it was the best option by far.


----------



## fst96se (Jul 17, 2018)

Desertride said:


> Quick update after getting this bike and my son using it:
> 
> For $475 I think this bike exceeds what you can get elsewhere, but at around $600 and up its not so clear.
> 
> ...


Is this available anywhere for $475 currently? Looking to upgrade my son, but I'm not seeing it that cheap anywhere, including expertvoice, govx, or corporate.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

I just got one for my kid for Christmas, $624 shipped was as cheap as I found it.


----------



## fst96se (Jul 17, 2018)

defdes said:


> I just got one for my kid for Christmas, $624 shipped was as cheap as I found it.


Dang, I was afraid of that.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

I just noticed that the Sync'r 24 which I think so far was unchanged since 2017, is again off the Diamondback website and the Line 24 has been updated to a 2019 version. Based on the specs for the Line I think we can reasonably expect that the new Sync'r 24 will finally have 155mm cranks. Other specs are probably the same as before aside from tires (Vee Crown Gem instead of Kenda Kinetics).


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Treat this more as a general observation rather than specific to the Synch’r
155mm is REALLY long for a 24er ... it just happens to be a length that’s easily available.
Much as that’s much better than 165mm for kids on a 24 then starting off 140mm is probably more appropriate and perhaps 155 being OK by the time they are big enough for the next bike. 

My nearly 10yr old has all but outgrown his 24 Norco .. we still have it but really just as a jump bike ... for everything else he’s riding an adult XS but he’s still using 142mm cranks.
I actually have a set of 152mm cranks sat around in the shed... but they are still too long for him to pedal comfortably seated. 

I didn’t measure him recently but we visited Gran over the weekend who’s 5’2” and he can’t be much under 5’ .


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree completely. My Son's Sync'R 24 now has 152mm cranks, which seem to work ok for him but are really just the shortest I could easily find that were reasonably priced. 

I'm actually in the process of shortening a set of cranks for my 7yo daughter's bike. I now have all the tools I need. I'm thinking of 130-135mm.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Desertride said:


> I agree completely. My Son's Sync'R 24 now has 152mm cranks, which seem to work ok for him but are really just the shortest I could easily find that were reasonably priced.
> 
> I'm actually in the process of shortening a set of cranks for my 7yo daughter's bike. I now have all the tools I need. I'm thinking of 130-135mm.


I did them at 142mm originally (when he went to his 1st really small 24 aged nearly 6) because I just thought 135mm was just too extreme 
If I'm totally honest I should have done 135 or so at the time... and were I to be able to go back and do it again I'd be much shorter. At the time I basically talked myself out of it ... added 5mm when marking up then when drilling decided to add another 2mm... 
The cranks I'd taken off were 155 and I somehow let myself convince myself I was kinda splitting the difference.

If your doing sq. taper then I found the SRAM S600's good and could have taken them down to 135mm... but I then ended up doing some old Alivio's that had the fluted/recessed back and 142mm was about as short as I could go

Anyway, once you have the drill bit and taps you can always experiment much more cheaply.


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

I just picked one up for my son and he’s struggling a bit with it. It seems a bit heavy for him. Are there any upgrades I can make that will be worth while? I can put about $100 or so into it for improvements at the moment. 
It’s a 2018 I believe. I purchased from Craigslist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Swapping out the fork is a big improvement. Even if you can get a rigid fork it'd be better. You can at times find a decent airfork for around 150$. You'd cut weight and get a big improvement.


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

If it has the Vee Crown Gem 24x2.8 tires on it, they weight 910 grams each.

The 24x2.1 Rocket Rons weigh about 445 grams each. However, I put those tires on my sons bike, and in my experience, they work lousy on dirt trails, but ok on grass and great on asphalt. They also have a 24x2.35 which is 500 grams but we never used them.

There are some other tires available but the Rocket Rons are popuar on MTBR
Maxxis Snyper 24x2.0 - 600 grams
Maxxis Rekon 24x2.2 - 537 grams
Maxxis Minion DRF and DHR2 - lighter than the Crowns Gems but still heavy

There are other brands as well I just happened to be on the Maxxis website looking at something else.


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

How big is your son?


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

nobody special said:


> How big is your son?


He's 8 years old. About average height and a little skinny. 
I'm doing a little research on air forks now. Maybe I can find an affordable one that will lighten up the bike. And possibly do the tires also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

nobody special said:


> If it has the Vee Crown Gem 24x2.8 tires on it, they weight 910 grams each.
> 
> The 24x2.1 Rocket Rons weigh about 445 grams each. However, I put those tires on my sons bike, and in my experience, they work lousy on dirt trails, but ok on grass and great on asphalt. They also have a 24x2.35 which is 500 grams but we never used them.
> 
> ...


It has Kenda kinetics on it. Specs show 760 g on the web. 
Will it be noticeable if he goes to the RR's from these? They aren't too expensive. We also will be spending a good amount of time riding on concrete as well as the dirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

Could I run the rocket Ron’s and go tubeless? I was watching on YouTube some guy converting a 24 into tubeless with tape and the sealing liquid. It seems pretty straightforward and easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

All the 24" Rocket Rons are built on the Liteskin casing which is not listed as a tubeless casing by Schwalbe. However I believe others have gone tubeless with them, just not me.

I swapped the Rocket Rons and my sons MT220 and the bike went from 30 lbs to 28 lbs instantly. He definitely felt the difference and mentioned it was faster and easier to pedal. Dropping 2 lbs of rotating weight is very significant. Dropping 2 lbs of static weight is noticeable, but nowhere near as significant as dynamic weight.

Even though I mentioned the Rocket Rons and they will be recommended by others on MTBR, I personally won't put anther set on my kids bikes. They work ok in dry conditions and lousy in wet or on soft and loose trails. How well they work for you depends on your conditions and how you really ride. My son wants to ride down hills on trails over roots and jumps, to him everything else is just transportation back to the top of the hill so he can ride down it again. He does ride the greenways with the family but we have to twist his arm to do it. My use case scenario may be different than yours, so for you, Rocket Rons may be fantastic tires.

Here is your other option. Let him ride the bike for a while and get used to it. My son got used to the weight after a couple weeks. Did I want the bike to be lighter for him? Yes. Did he really care? I don't think he did.

For reference my son rode the 30lb / 28lb Trek from ages 6 through 9, last month we put him on an extra small 27.5. He is 9YO, 75lbs, 55" tall.


----------



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

nobody special said:


> All the 24" Rocket Rons are built on the Liteskin casing which is not listed as a tubeless casing by Schwalbe. However I believe others have gone tubeless with them, just not me.
> 
> I swapped the Rocket Rons and my sons MT220 and the bike went from 30 lbs to 28 lbs instantly. He definitely felt the difference and mentioned it was faster and easier to pedal. Dropping 2 lbs of rotating weight is very significant. Dropping 2 lbs of static weight is noticeable, but nowhere near as significant as dynamic weight.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think I'll invest in the RR's. We'll be mainly riding well ridden trails that are dry and not too aggressive. And we'll be doing a fair share of street riding too. 
This will be good to get confidence up and when he progresses to advanced riding I can put the old tires on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, it's heavy. This has been a trend in mountain bikes for over 10 years. Where in the '90's the effort was always trying to hit the 20 pound mark, which they eventually did. The "magic" of the incredibly light hard tail was the goal. 

But then things changed. Mountain biking was no longer the arena of cross-country riding, where light weight was the goal, since so much of a rider's time was spent climbing. Full suspension hit the market and weights ballooned. And travel continued to increase.

Now a 28 pound bike is the norm. BUT it's a different bike than the 90's hard tail. It's a 5.5 inch travel bike with 29" wheels and built for big hits. No more "weight weenie" approach to riding. Riding through rubble & ruts without worrying about "picking the perfect line" on 2.5" tires at 15psi. Fun and comfortable. But you are now riding bikes 6-8 pounds heavier than their predecessors.

Now compound this with the kid's bike phenomenon: Kid's bikes have ALWAYS been heavier. It's the reality of the market place. The average parent consumer isn't willing to part with $3-5k for a bike the kid will outgrow in a year an a half. Sure, there are a FEW parents willing to do this, but not nearly enough for it to be sustainable in the marketplace. Thus inexpensive and heavy bikes. Also with low-end components and steel spring forks that don't wow like a Fox 34 (but that's because a Fox 34 fork ALONE retails for more than the entire kid's bike!).

So now you find yourself in a contradiction: bikes are all full suspension, big-hit, long-travel rigs that are heavy. Built with beef. "Beef" is heavy, as are 2.5" tires, oversize bars and stems and 2.5" tubeless tires. Even disc brakes add weight. So how's a kid's bike gonna be light? It isn't!

The suggestion to remove the suspension fork for rigid I find kind of amusing. So you'll forgo the suspension so your kid can bounce off a deep rut and crash hard, just to save a few ounces (or maybe a pound)? I just don't get it.

Put him on a fully rigid Trek OCLV from 1998, and he'll be on something light and cheap. But he'll get dropped like a rock by all his buddies on the descents and wonders why he crashes all the time!

I say don't worry about it! Let the kid ride and push himself. Mountain biking is hard. Remind him that a lot of parents grew up without bikes with gears and suspension and dropper posts and disc brakes and tubeless tires. We PUSHED our ill-fitting BMX bikes up all the hills and enjoyed the ride down!

If 50 year olds like me can pedal a 28 pound bike up a steep trail, a 15 year old definitely can! Plus, he'll be riding something FUN that won't buck him off at the first chance he gets!

Sure, make some improvements, but don't obsess over it. Tell your kid if he wants the high-end stuff, he can buy a $10k bike after he stops growing and has a job to pay for it! Life lessons galore right there!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

@TandemBear The coil fork on that bike isn't a suspension fork tho. It just looks like one (marketing), is incredibly heavy and bearly does anything on the trail. Big improvement when swapping it out with an air fork. When I put my 6-4 200lbs into that "kids suspension" it barely drops 20-30mm. Rigid or an air fork is an improvement for a variety of reasons (not the same). Devil is in the details.

Fwiw my 8yro rides a 27lb FS rocket (ultralight wheels) on the local free ride team. Beef is great as long as it isn't unsprung/rotational or useless.


----------

